# Arizona people: New B15 Club



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

www.bspeed.com


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

what about the b14's


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

what about'em? LOL Just kidding....haven't heard from you in awhile man,..whats new?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

hey keith,

school has kept me really busy this semester did u ever get those exhausts from curtis?


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*did u ever get those exhausts from curtis?*

Nope, I kinda gave up on them. He just seems to be way to busy for me lately. Kinda sucks cause I have something really big in the works he could benefit from, but he's to hard to keep in contact with.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

hmmm...what are u working on? do u need any help?


----------

